# Clausing 8520 on Minneapolis Craigslist



## Mrcushman (May 13, 2018)

I have listed my Clausing 8520 on Minneapolis Craigslist.


----------



## Karl_T (May 13, 2018)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/d/clausing-8520-milling-machine/6585649809.html

nice machine


----------

